# Recent Rum Haul!!!



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

My brother is a yacht captain and has been down in the Caribbean for some time now. He is back in the States now, and I met him down in Florida last week. Here is what he picked up for me.

Ron Zacapa Centanario 23 year
Botron 12 year
Damoiseau 4 year
Damoiseau 12 year
Havana Club Anejo Reserve
Santa Teresa 1796
Santa Teresa Gran Reserva
Flor de Cana 4 year
Flor de Cana 12 year.

Man these are awesome. The Damoiseau 's are from Guadeloupe and they are tasty tasty! Well I guess they all are. 

I also picked up some Diplomatico and 10 Cane down in Florida.

A great haul and pretty neat because all have tax stamps from where they were bought. Thanks to my bro for hooking me up big time.:tu


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Holy rum balls, Sandman, that's alot of good stuff.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Man, what a nice hall, Matt! Your brother sounds like a great guy! That's the makings for one heckuva nice herf!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

totally awesome, I am :dr just thinking about it.

very nice of your brother. :tu


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

You rat bastard... teasing us with that line up...making our wallets itch...:c


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

What time does the party start...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

So...whens the taste testing !!

Nice haul there.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Great haul! :ss


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

just came back from Cancun where i was swilling HC7 like no tommorrow....bought a btl of Flor de Cano 7 and 12 yr at the duty free in the airport.:dr:dr:al:al


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

n3uka said:


> totally awesome, I am :dr just thinking about it.
> 
> very nice of your brother. :tu


Yes it is. Now I just have to come up with a way to repay him. Hmmmm, he does like bourbon...............................


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Sandman said:


> My brother is a yacht captain and has been down in the Caribbean for some time now. He is back in the States now, and I met him down in Florida last week. Here is what he picked up for me.
> 
> Ron Zacapa Centanario 23 year
> Botron 12 year
> ...


The Zacapa and Diplomatico kick ass, but that 10 cane rum tastes friggin' awful!! It was worse than that Goslings crap that HarryCulo brought into LJ's that time. Yet, it wasn't worse than that bacon fat tasting Lagavulin 16yr. old Scotch. Anyway, Congrats on the Zacapa and Dip, and I guess you can make a Molitav cocktail from the 10 Cane.:2

ATL


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

:dr:dr:dr

Would love to hear about the Damoiseau. I have never had the pleasure of trying. Thats quite a spectacular haul and the Santa Teresa 1796 and Flor de Cana are two of my favorites.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> The Zacapa and Diplomatico kick ass, but that 10 cane rum tastes friggin' awful!! It was worse than that Goslings crap that HarryCulo brought into LJ's that time. Yet, it wasn't worse than that bacon fat tasting Lagavulin 16yr. old Scotch. Anyway, Congrats on the Zacapa and Dip, and I guess you can make a Molitav cocktail from the 10 Cane.:2
> 
> ATL


I agree that the 10 Cane has a funky flavor straight up. IMO it is made for mixing and makes an pretty tasty cocktail.

If you can find it, cane juice based "rhum agricoles" from Martinique (Neisson, La Favorite, J.M. Rhum, Clemente) and Haiti (Rhum Barbancourt) are what 10 Cane aspires and ultimately fail to be.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

WHAAH:dr:dr


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> :dr:dr:dr
> 
> Would love to hear about the Damoiseau. I have never had the pleasure of trying. Thats quite a spectacular haul and the Santa Teresa 1796 and Flor de Cana are two of my favorites.


I will keep you updated on the Damoiseau. Planetrum sells it although the site in French and it can be translated to English through Google. I sent an email to see if i can buy more online. IMO a very nice rum both the 4 and 8 year. Here's the description of the 4 year.

Rhum Vieux Reserves Special 4 Years DAMOISEAU

70 Cl/42% Flight.

Worked out in the strict respect of the traditional methods, the Special Reserve comes from a harmonious assembly of Rhums Agricoles having aged a 4 years minimum out of barrels of oak. Equipped with a beautiful hot and ambrée dress, it is characterized by plenitude from its bouquet, characterized by flavours of roasted dry fruits, citrus fruits and spices.

here's the 8 year.

Rum Old Rackam 8 years DAMOISEAU

70 Cl/42% Flight.

Resulting from the fermentation and the distillation of pure juice of cane with sugar, this Agricultural Vieux rum is out-of-date out of barrels of oak during 8 good long years.

Of ambrée color, the complex nose is marked by soft cinnamon and vanilla scents. It reveals notes wooded and fruits dryness.

This Rum expresses the typicities of the Guadeloupe and qualities of a very large rhums.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> I agree that the 10 Cane has a funky flavor straight up. IMO it is made for mixing and makes an pretty tasty cocktail.
> 
> If you can find it, cane juice based "rhum agricoles" from Martinique (Neisson, La Favorite, J.M. Rhum, Clemente) and Haiti (Rhum Barbancourt) are what 10 Cane aspires and ultimately fail to be.


I totally agree. This is a mixing rum or a rum for someone who prefers a very light, not complex rum. I actually bought it for Mojitos. Now Diplomatico is at the absolute oposite end of the spectrum. The interesting thing is all these rums are very different.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Sandman said:


> I totally agree. This is a mixing rum or a rum for someone who prefers a very light, not complex rum. I actually bought it for Mojitos. Now Diplomatico is at the absolute oposite end of the spectrum. The interesting thing is all these rums are very different.


10 Cane mojitos are very nice indeed.

Thanks for the review on the Damoiseau. I had no idea I could buy it online. I will be ordering some soon. It is one of my missions to try as much Rhum Agricole as I can find.

Diplomatico is def. at the other end of the spectrum.

Finally, Sandman if you are a Rhum Agricole fan you must find some Neisson Reserve Speciale. IMHO one of the finest spirits available. If you can't find it let me know, I can get it locally...


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice haul, and yep you owe your brother. :tu


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> =
> 
> Finally, Sandman if you are a Rhum Agricole fan you must find some Neisson Reserve Speciale. IMHO one of the finest spirits available. If you can't find it let me know, I can get it locally...


I would absolutely love to try it. I cannot get liquor shipped to Michigan, but my brother is coming up from Florida for July so I may have shipped to him. Any suggestions on where to find Neisson reserve Speciale online?

If not I would like to take you up on your offer.

Thanks!!!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

adsantos13 said:


> I agree that the 10 Cane has a funky flavor straight up. IMO it is made for mixing and makes an pretty tasty cocktail.
> 
> If you can find it, cane juice based "rhum agricoles" from Martinique (Neisson, La Favorite, J.M. Rhum, Clemente) and Haiti (Rhum Barbancourt) are what 10 Cane aspires and ultimately fail to be.


I have some Barbancourt that I use as a mixer with Coke and whatever else I have. The best mixer by far is Ron Barcelo Anejo Rum. That stuff makes the best Rum and Cokes bar none!

ATL


----------



## booboo (Aug 30, 2006)

sounds like you could make a lot of friends quick here. Nice haul.


----------



## xhris (Sep 7, 2006)

WoW!! Very nice haul. Tell us what you think about the 10 cane, as far as sipper vs mixer, when you get a chance.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

xhris said:


> WoW!! Very nice haul. Tell us what you think about the 10 cane, as far as sipper vs mixer, when you get a chance.


Well, I haven't mixed it yet but I have sipped a little. Very light, not much body to it. Might be good for a nice hot Summer day, on the rocks. Honestly I wouldn't single this out for only a mixer but it really seems like it would make a great Mojito.

That said i'm sure I will sip this on certain occasions. I do like lighter rums every now and then, just as sometimes I like bourbon over rum, or vice versa.


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

> The best mixer by far is Ron Barcelo Anejo Rum.


:tpd:Great stuff!

I envy you Sandman, the rum selection where I live is terrible.


----------

